# Making a rotary vane (lamellar) air compressor 13



## Norppu (May 27, 2022)

The output manifold is just a block of steel with three holes and a recess.
Although it is so simple, I manage to make a major mistake with it.
I am lucky enough to catch the mistake in time and take corrective actions.









In this video I am using:
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press


----------

